# Porlex



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys - does anyone know a roaster which also stocks grinders (specifically a large porlex). Trying to kill two birds with one stone so to speak.

Thanks


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you in London? Prufrock may have them in.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Squaremile have the Hario Slim.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Workshop Clerkenwell or Kaffeine may have some.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

HasBean sell the porlex and also excellent beans.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaronb said:


> HasBean sell the porlex and also excellent beans.


They're not showing any hand grinders in stock though, I checked there before posting.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah. I had seen it there a month or so back but checked over the weekend and they are either out of stock or not being stocked...

Prufrock have the hario so maybe a walk tmrrw lunchtime to get that an some beans.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If you go to Prufrock, get a Sweet Shop flat white. I've never had massive success with that bean or Red Brick, brewed in the Classic though (may be temp related, not sure).


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not a sweetshop fan tbh

Redbrick on the other hand I seem to get on with an have done so through various iterations.

Contrary to the brewing guidelines on the SQM website i find redbrick best pulled short and from the shots i have had at both Prufrock and Dose (based on visuals only i have to admit) i would say they are tending towards short pulls also.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

rodabod said:


> If you go to Prufrock, get a Sweet Shop flat white. I've never had massive success with that bean or Red Brick, brewed in the Classic though (may be temp related, not sure).


Had the nicest sweetshop espresso at Prufrock..

Them guys know a thing or two


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It's odd. The first times I've poured both Sweet Shop and Red Brick, it's been so sour that I extracted more liquid and for a longer duration to tame it. Never tried pulling shorter (I assume this would still be in the 30s region?).


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

rodabod said:


> If you go to Prufrock, get a Sweet Shop flat white. I've never had massive success with that bean or Red Brick, brewed in the Classic though (may be temp related, not sure).


What beans have you had most success with your Gaggia? I'm finding it extremely hard to get anything buy sourness out of my Had Bean selection.


----------

